# Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units?



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm considering a new head unit, but it seems that every product currently on the market looks ghetto. Are there any solid high-end HUs that don't have spinning cd graphics or overly-lit flashing lights? I want something that integrates naturally into my car, and this type of look just isn't doing it for me:








Too flashy, too many unnecessary buttons and gizmos. It's been my experience with high-end home audio components, that the very best brands have simple faces with minimal buttons. Clean and solid. But in car audio, everything is more showy. I love the simple look of the Diamond MP3 head unit, but I want a CD player, not a hard drive. 
Any suggestions?
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## speakerboy (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

Nakamichi has stuffthat looks like this: http://www.nakamichiusa.com/auto/cdplayers/cd_700specs.htm 
McIntosh has stuff that looks really plain too, but REAL expensive. They wiegh in at 10 lbs. just to give you an idea of the build quality. 
Top end Pioneer looks like this: http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/Pioneer/Files/CarProduct/dex-p9_big.jpg 
Idon't know if the Pioneer is too flashy but A LOT of people are using it in SQ competitions. Hope this helps.


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (speakerboy)*

Hey, thanks a bunch! Those are definitely more my style. I wonder if my local shop can order these, because I don't think they carry them as part of their regular product offering.
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## Blue Flame (May 27, 2001)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

i dono what you consider flashy, but i have the Alpine 7977 and it doesn't seem flashy to me. it integrates well with the VW interior, and you can change the display mode so that the display actually goes off while playing if you want.....


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (Blue Flame)*

I'm really not interested in the type of look the 7977 offers. It's similar to the first head unit I noted above. I'm looking for the cleaner look of this type of unit:








R. Jason Coulston


----------



## cloink (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm considering a new head unit, but it seems that every product currently on the market looks ghetto.[HR][/HR]​I have the unit displayed above (Alpine 7878) and it simply amazes me how someone could find looks more important that sound. We're talking about a car-stereo here, not a fashion-attribute!
Trust me, the 7878 sounds simply AMAZING and you will not regret installing that specific headunit in your car.
No, it will not match your VW dash lights. No, it will not blend in smoothly. And yes, it does look a bit too flashy. But then again, there's the "blackout" mode, where the display is just turned off and as said before, it's the SOUND that counts goddamnit!








Don't go buying Pioneer, just because it looks better, trust me, you'll regret it later. Nakamichi is another thing, they do equal the Alpine much closer.
But ofcourse, it's all up to you


----------



## ksnh (Sep 9, 2000)

*Re: ...clean, non-flashy head units? (cloink)*

I think you miss part of rjcoulston's point. Given the choice between two units of similar build quality, both of which offer the minimum level of features he wants, he would prefer the cleaner, less cluttered faceplate version. I bought NAD home audio for *exactly* the same reason.
If he can get the features and quality (and safety - no distracted driving rollovers!) in a model that would draw hisses and boos at an car audio show or competition, then more power to him...


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: ...clean, non-flashy head units? (ksnh1.8tqms)*

I like the Eclipse HU...


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (cloink)*

Clarity and sound quality are absolutely important to me . . . or I wouldn't be considering a new unit at all. Given the choice, however, I want it to look clean. If two units deliver the same sonic quality but one looks less cluttered, it's not going to be a difficult choice for me to make. Yes, looks are very important. People on these boards spend in excess of $5,000+ to get the right look to their cars by adding bodykits, suspension modifications, tinting, HIDs, and any number of other aesthetic changes. I'm surprised that one wouldn't be able to recognize that looks are important to the people that frequent these boards.
I've got no intentions at all to show my car or to attend audio competitions. The changes being made are for my benefit only, so yeah, definitely, I want the stereo to look tight. Delivering superb audio quality is a big bonus, especially considering I just dropped $1,000 just to get a dope Butler Inc. tube amp to make the audio system sound warm and fuzzy.
Now the final piece is a handsome head unit, which I plan on finding today.
R. Jason Coulston


[Modified by rjcoulston, 5:48 PM 3-11-2002]


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

i like the look of the blaupunkt heidelberg, but apparently they aren't the best sounding.
I was in teh same boat as you. i wanted something minimalistic, volume knob and none of those tiny buttons. I ended up getting a clarion dxz-715 HU. For the price, it's got great sound quality and it looks pretty good, too.
[edit: it looks like this one, but silver. you can also get face plates with different colours]










[Modified by zilla, 10:09 AM 3-11-2002]


----------



## Nas 1.8T (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (zilla)*

I like this new Panasoinc, its all touch screen and I dont think its that flashy.








you can change the colors of the face from green to red to light blue to blue etc...


[Modified by Nas 1.8T, 9:26 PM 3-11-2002]


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

Well sorry the pic is not real big but here is my entry.








McIntosh MX406


----------



## Nash50 (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

Try the Nakamichi 45z....Very clean with no extra buttons or knobs....http://www.nakamichi.com/


----------



## craig20v (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: ...clean, non-flashy head units? (BryanH)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like the Eclipse HU...[HR][/HR]​
yep, me too. but the newest ones, I don't like the right side.


----------



## okan_gti (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: ...clean, non-flashy head units? (craig20v)*

if you are looking for a really good headunit....try the alpine F#1...
very expensive tho so...
i am personally getting an alpine cda 7876 =]
it's not that flashy...but alpine's are great...also try rockford fosgate.


----------



## Htown1.8t (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: ...clean, non-flashy head units? Eclipse !!!*

Jason -
Check Eclipse, they are pricy but incredible sound/performance and you truly get what you pay for!
I had Sony deck, for only 60 days, but it was really too 'flashy' for my taste.
Eclipse CD8051 (http://www.eclipse-web.com/product/cd/cd8051.html) has no outputs and runs with an external amp but it is simply outstanding.
If the Sony was 5X better than the Monsoon HU... then my new Eclipse is 10X better than the Sony, a $300 mistake on my part.
Good luck,
Htown1.8T


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: ...clean, non-flashy head units? Eclipse !!! (Htown1.8t)*

I was looking at the new Eclipses today as a matter of fact. Not too bad at all. In fact, that's probably what I'll end up getting. Since I wasn't there to buy and install a head unit though, I was just looking and talking about features of the various products. 
We also talked a little about the Nakamichi products and the guy I've been working with advised to stay away from them, even though it's a product he can get. He said that Nakamichi's interest was sold off in 1993 and they since been run by a company that is primarily using the Nakamichi name for marketing more than anything else. He said that although they were once on top of the game, they're really not the ones to go with these days.
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## OkieDokie (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: ...clean, non-flashy head units? Eclipse !!! (rjcoulston)*

i second the McIntosh HU...it's a gorgeous unit with real glass face cover, just like their amplifiers, not to mention it's got dual 20-bit DA. I'm running mine with McIntosh Amps also and i love the sound it produces.








oh yeah, if your intersted in a used eclipse unit, i have a 55040 (the one with the 8 volt preout) for sale with the CD Changer... i still have the box/manual/receipt and stuff
sorry for the blurry a#@ pix...










[Modified by OkieDokie, 10:11 PM 3-11-2002]


----------



## Htown1.8t (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: ...clean, non-flashy head units? Eclipse !!! (OkieDokie)*

I was not aware Nakamishi had been bought-out! Amazing!!!
I remember in the 80's how they were tops in the business: I still have my turntable and at the time it was tops... nothing touched their quality (until CDs came out)
Once again, I don't know what is it about my Eclipse hu but the sound and clarity is exceptional!
Is it the 8v?
Is it the fact it draws external power?
Is it Eclipse design?
Once I can hook-up my VW antenna into my Eclipse hu I will be 150% satisfied
But until the adaptor comes out (by Metra, no ETA...) it is down to listening to 3-4 FM stations, no AM and CDs...
Good luck,
Htown1.8T


----------



## ColdFlameGTi (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: ...clean, non-flashy head units? Eclipse !!! (Htown1.8t)*

At this point I can pretty much summarize what has been said








1. Nakamichi 45z (looks stock)
2. Clarion 715 or HX-D10 (matches the color schema perfectly) - this is what I have and love it
BTW all of them have 20+ bit D/A converters, and believe me, you want a 20-bit converter.
IMHO Pioneers and Macs are way too expensive to put into VW. If I had a Lexus or an S-class... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: ...clean, non-flashy head units? Eclipse !!! (ColdFlameGTi)*

I think the operative word was *Dual* 20-bit D/A Converters


----------



## Nash50 (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

I believe that Nakamichi was not bought out but declared bankrupcy 2 weeks ago..


----------



## OkieDokie (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (Nash50)*

Non-affiliated: yep yep...dual 20bit DA and it's INTERNAL too!! No bulky external box like some Clarion units..


----------



## ColdFlameGTi (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (OkieDokie)*

Is it the converter itself that is "dual" or it just means there are 2 D/A converters?


----------



## Black Lightning (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (ColdFlameGTi)*

Nakamichi all the way


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (Black Lightning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nakamichi all the way







[HR][/HR]​From what I understand, that's NOT the way to go. Everybody has their favorites I guess, but word has it from a competition-level installer is that Nakamichi's quality, like the company, went down the tubes several years ago. Who knows though?
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## ColdFlameGTi (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

Nakamichi rule. Name a deck for $450 that will sound better... BTW my Clarion 715 is as (or almost as) good







it just plain rocks... just with my Monsoon...


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (ColdFlameGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nakamichi rule. Name a deck for $450 that will sound better... BTW my Clarion 715 is as (or almost as) good







it just plain rocks... just with my Monsoon...[HR][/HR]​I'm WAAAY past Monsoon at this point. I'm running extremely high-quality audio gear so I need a deck that's going to push it properly. I expect I'll be spending in the range of $900 - $1200 for the proper technology. Like I said, to each his own. I've grown to be a steady client of my local installer and I've come to realize the guy is a genius with mobile audio, having worked in the field for a very long time.
He gave me a five minute dissertaion on the history of Nakamichi all the way to where they're at right now. He's friends with their senior sales executive. He said to steer clear of that product line right now, so that's what I'm going to do.
R. Jason Coulston


[Modified by rjcoulston, 7:39 AM 3-14-2002]


----------



## ColdFlameGTi (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

Then I think you are way past what _most_ people (including me) on this board run. Have you looked at high end Denon units (import only)?


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nakamichi rule. Name a deck for $450 that will sound better... BTW my Clarion 715 is as (or almost as) good







it just plain rocks... just with my Monsoon...
I'm WAAAY past Monsoon at this point. I'm running extremely high-quality audio gear so I need a deck that's going to push it properly. I expect I'll be spending in the range of $900 - $1200 for the proper technology. Like I said, to each his own. I've grown to be a steady client of my local installer and I've come to realize the guy is a genius with mobile audio, having worked in the field for a very long time.
He gave me a five minute dissertaion on the history of Nakamichi all the way to where they're at right now. He's friends with their senior sales executive. He said to steer clear of that product line right now, so that's what I'm going to do.
R. Jason Coulston

[Modified by rjcoulston, 7:39 AM 3-14-2002][HR][/HR]​Unless you have gear like this hanging out your vehicle, It's still Low end.


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Unless you have gear like this hanging out your vehicle, It's still Low end.







[HR][/HR]​Whatever.








Have another


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Unless you have gear like this hanging out your vehicle, It's still Low end.







[HR][/HR]​Well . . . we can't all be so lucky to have that kind of pro-audio gear! Even if I had the dough to get a set-up like that, I think I might pass and get a new Audi A8 instead!















R. Jason Coulston


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Unless you have gear like this hanging out your vehicle, It's still Low end.








Well . . . we can't all be so lucky to have that kind of pro-audio gear! Even if I had the dough to get a set-up like that, I think I might pass and get a new Audi A8 instead!















R. Jason Coulston[HR][/HR]​My point being it's a moot point as to what high end is, It is all conceptual as to what High end is. The thought of high end is rediculous. That was kinda what I was getting at. I have never know that.
I think it was the comments of rjcoulston that bugged me. You siad you have to have High quality audio gear to push what you got properly. Well this sound like your just begging to beask what you have, so you can bragg. Well I never new a head unit pushed anything properly. So what your saying is you need asomething that has 20X oversampling, Dual independant DAC's for each left and right channel, with error correcting DSP's on each DAC output with Ballance XLR Connectors with 16 Volt pre-out. Is that gonna push it?
People offer suggesttions and you just keep responding with "Not good enough for my system type attitude"


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]R. Jason Coulston
My point being it's a moot point as to what high end is, It is all conceptual as to what High end is. The thought of high end is rediculous. That was kinda what I was getting at. I have never know that.
I think it was the comments of rjcoulston that bugged me. You siad you have to have High quality audio gear to push what you got properly. Well this sound like your just begging to beask what you have, so you can bragg. Well I never new a head unit pushed anything properly. So what your saying is you need asomething that has 20X oversampling, Dual independant DAC's for each left and right channel, with error correcting DSP's on each DAC output with Ballance XLR Connectors with 16 Volt pre-out. Is that gonna push it?
People offer suggesttions and you just keep responding with "Not good enough for my system type attitude"[HR][/HR]​I'm not hear to "bragg", but if you think so, then oh well. I guess you shouldn't make any more suggestions then. You might also want to try a spell checker next time, because I honestly can't tell what you mean by "your just begging to beask what you have". 
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (Non_Affiliated)*

I also think it's rather amusing that you don't actually understand my original post:
"Are there any solid high-end HUs that don't have spinning cd graphics or overly-lit flashing lights? I want something that integrates naturally into my car"
I started the thread to find something that matches my car, with the added bonus of better quality audio. Maybe if you read back through from the top you'll see that it wasn't me having the conversation about dual 20-bit converters, etc. 
The only thing I said about Nakamichi, twice, is that they were bought out and it was recommended to me not to buy one. Yeah, I also said something about the stock Monsoon system . . . but I'm running a Butler tube amp with JL Audio and Diamond speaker products. Do you really think expect me to just run with the stock head unit with that kind of product?
Geez.
R. Jason Coulston


[Modified by rjcoulston, 2:21 AM 3-16-2002]


----------



## Jetta_J (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

I totally understand what you were saying about the Nad home system products, I didn't find anything sounding better at that price. I asked the same question a few weeks ago, and Clarion, Nakamichi and Eclipse turned out to be the brands that most people were using, in a non flashy form. I was going to buy Nak, but thanks to your audio expert, I wont. Eclipse is my number 1 choice right now. Another thing, besides sound quality, is the ESP security system, knowledgeable thieves won't waist their time stealing it.
I apologise for any spelling errors, I am French...
J-F


----------



## ksnh (Sep 9, 2000)

*Re: Overkill? Nah, Never...*

quote:[HR][/HR]. . . I'm running a Butler tube amp with JL Audio and Diamond speaker products. Do you really think expect (sic) me to just run with the stock head unit with that kind of product?[HR][/HR]​Hey, bro -
Hope you get in lots of listening time eating lunch on the side of quiet country roads (engine off, of course), 
-or that you-
Hire an eighteen wheeler with an anechoic chamber as a trailer, and tote your car back and forth to work while you relax inside while listening contentedly to the warm, musical analogue sound of your array of $100 tubes, reading by the light that they throw, and kept warm by their hard working filly-ments.
Even Dylan knew about passing the point of diminishing return: "As you stare into the vacuum (tubes) of his eyes"...
Happy ultra high-end listening. 
Throw the bums a dime!
-KS
BTW, I (myself, moi, etc.) do actually understand your original post. Methinks that your level of self-satisfaction (in this and other posts about your system) rises slightly above the norm, and it was probably that inflection about which the other gent (who you dismissed) was commenting. Thrash me if I've erred!


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Overkill? Nah, Never... (ksnh1.8tqms)*

Thanks guys, you're right on the money. Obviously I have self-satisfaction in the system I've taken so long to build. Each piece was carefully chosen after a lot of research and I'm down to the final component . . . the head unit. All I hope to achieve is to get the proper balance of technology blended with good, simple looks that will seamlessly integrate into my Jetta. Right now, as I stated earlier in this thread, it looks like Eclipse is going to be the way to go. I just wish it had XM built in because I'd really like to get that service without having an extra remote controller.
By the way, even without the new head unit, the whole car sounds amazing. We were driving up PCH (Highway 1) tonight listening to the new Chemical Brothers album at full tilt. It was mind-blowing. It was like sitting inside the ear cup of a delicious pair of studio-grade headphones. Those tubes are the best thing I ever decided to invest in. I'm glad I was talked into that Butler amp. 
I like the idea of being towed around by an eighteen wheeler, but then I worry that I wouldn't get too much enjoyment out of the new Eibach ProKit springs I just had installed! Where's the driving excitement there?!?








As for Nakamichi, you guys should never take my word for it, as it's second-hand information. You would probably do yourself a favor by doing a little digging and finding out what the history is of the company and whether or not their current offerings stand up to the competition. Maybe they're just fine, but I'm making my decision based on guidance from an installer I've grown to know and trust. 
Peace.








R. Jason Coulston


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (OkieDokie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Non-affiliated: yep yep...dual 20bit DA and it's INTERNAL too!! No bulky external box like some Clarion units..







[HR][/HR]​The Clarions don't have external D/A converters...its inside the ones mentioned above anyway. The Mac is the best unit available right now under $1500 (maybe at any cost), but it too is a Clarion! McIntosh never built car audio untill Clarion aquired them.


----------



## okan_gti (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm WAAAY past Monsoon at this point. I'm running extremely high-quality audio gear so I need a deck that's going to push it properly. [HR][/HR]​you, my friend, need to buy yourself an alpine CDA - 7990...
ooh baby that thing is soo sexy...


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (okan_gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you, my friend, need to buy yourself an alpine CDA - 7990...
ooh baby that thing is soo sexy...[HR][/HR]​You mean the mobile media system? That's a doozy. Too bad I don't have $2500 to spend on a head unit.


----------



## Nash50 (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

As far as I know Nak is the only company with an external D-A..Doesn't that say something...Am I wrong


[Modified by Nash50, 11:51 PM 3-16-2002]


----------



## ksnh (Sep 9, 2000)

*Re: Overkill? Nah, Never... (rjcoulston)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks guys, you're right on the money. Obviously I have self-satisfaction in the system I've taken so long to build. 

R. Jason Coulston[HR][/HR]​
Nope, it's not about the satisfaction which we all get from a project well done. It's about the kind of self-satisfaction which swells the head to a point where no hat is big enough.
I put together a greatest hits collage from your posts on the Vortex to better explain my observations. I wish you'd been around longer so I'd have more to choose from, but there's enough here for a taste. 
- As a former owner of a 2000 Audi A4 Avant, I can (and will!) say with complete authority that those cars rock. (there is no authority like self-proclaimed authority!)
- you would never know the audio would blow your socks off until you start driving with me and I (after asking your musical preference, of course) crank TOOL, John Digweed, Radiohead, Swollen Members, or Morphine. 
- The real sleeper in this system though, is that Butler tube amp. It's so warm and fuzzy. Ask any rock guitar player and they'll tell you it's all about the vintage tubes. Same deal here. Warm, fuzzy, natural sounding. Makes jazz sound like you're right there listening at a smokey nightclub. (Does it also make TOOL, John Digweed, Radiohead, Swollen Members, or Morphine sound like you're right there listening at a smokey nightclub? Amazing how all that fuzz can clean up a digital source…)
- It was like sitting inside the ear cup of a delicious pair of studio-grade headphones. (Hope those headphones were properly cooked!)
- From a poll thread about VW enthusiast age that you started: We just got a monstrous audio system installed, I'm getting some body modifications done next week, and we're getting 18" wheels and a suspension upgrade following that. It should be great in a month or so, at which point I'll come back to this thread and post a few pics for you. (Huh? How’d you work YOU into that one?)
- I've spent $1,000 on dinner for four here in Newport Beach at Aubergine, but I don't feel like I spent too much. (most folks on the Vortex are probably wondering if you would be interested in purchasing some prime real estate in Afghanistan, tonight, at a special price!)
- (this one is my personal favorite) it's tough to beat marinated, grilled carne asada with a combination of jack, queso blanco, and cotija cheeses and a bit of torn cilantro leaves. I finish mine with a chipotle aoli and chopped scallions. Perfect. (would have made a better post on the “Stuffy Chef” Forum. You should return those torn cilantro leaves and get new ones, unless the torn ones were half price.)
BTW, two questions. What does the "R" in your name stand for, and in what Bimmer forum do you post? I was betting I'd hit the jackpot there, but I crashed and burned trying to find you.
Peace.


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Overkill? Nah, Never... (ksnh1.8tqms)*

I'm just wondering why you felt the need to find these posts. Do you feel like you know me better now? I'm amazed. 
The "R" is for Richard, my grandfather's name. It's my first name and I keep the initial there since I go by my middle name. 
I don't post on any BMW forums. 
Congratulations to you on so many wonderful finds.


----------



## Bimmer (Dec 15, 1999)

*Re: Question: Who makes clean, non-flashy head units? (rjcoulston)*

Jason, just go with the Eclipse. I have a 5331 and 5341 and they're great, compared to the Alpines of the time they were way better sounding. They were pretty bland with a plain grey motif, current ones are a little more pleasing but not to the Alpine/Kenwood extent.







I did sample a Butler for a few hours, but ain't going to waste track money for that.








Gary


----------



## myG60istheDevil (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Overkill? Nah, Never... (rjcoulston)*

how about this?
http://www.alphaaudio.co.jp/usa/denon_web/denon.html 
clean, non-flashy, sq to spare


----------



## Bonthron (Nov 10, 1999)

*Re: Overkill? Nah, Never... (rjcoulston)*

quote:[HR][/HR]By the way, even without the new head unit, the whole car sounds amazing. We were driving up PCH (Highway 1) tonight listening to the new Chemical Brothers album at full tilt. It was mind-blowing. It was like sitting inside the ear cup of a delicious pair of studio-grade headphones. Those tubes are the best thing I ever decided to invest in. I'm glad I was talked into that Butler amp. [HR][/HR]​







Q: Then why change your head unit?


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Overkill? Nah, Never... (myG60istheDevil)*








OOOOhhhhhhHHh!!!!!!!!! I LIKE THAT DECK TOO!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That would look sweet withe the Blue and red dash in the newer VW's unfortuanatly I have the old green lights still thats a nice unit. I think I am sprouting wood.


[Modified by Non_Affiliated, 9:18 AM 3-21-2002]


----------



## myG60istheDevil (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Overkill? Nah, Never... (Non_Affiliated)*

ya, I drive a 91 corrado too-
but if you look at the link to the r1, it has orange/green switchable illumination and a black face. That would look perfect in a 'rado. Problem is, the face doesn't look detachable, which just won't do in Chicago.
quote:[HR][/HR]







OOOOhhhhhhHHh!!!!!!!!! I LIKE THAT DECK TOO!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That would look sweet withe the Blue and red dash in the newer VW's unfortuanatly I have the old green lights still thats a nice unit. I think I am sprouting wood.

[Modified by Non_Affiliated, 9:18 AM 3-21-2002][HR][/HR]​


----------

